
New ASLR-busting JavaScript is about to make drive-by exploits much nastier - newman314
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/02/new-aslr-busting-javascript-is-about-to-make-drive-by-exploits-much-nastier/
======
thefreeman
Here is the actual research paper for those who want a more in depth read.
[http://www.cs.vu.nl//~herbertb/download/papers/anc_ndss17.pd...](http://www.cs.vu.nl//~herbertb/download/papers/anc_ndss17.pdf)

